# Skype-like movie/screen sharing??



## Nonconformist (Sep 5, 2010)

My boyfriend is out of the country and I'm wondering if there's any way we can watch a movie together (same time) while still maintaining a skype-like connection. I'd like to be able to see and hear both him and the movie simultaneously. 

Thanks!


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

most webcam style programs wont allow you to use a different video input other than webcam, some do. but even then, the bitrate is totally unsuitable for movie watching.
There are two options I can think of.
One is to use some sort of streaming client such as VLC, and I'm no expert here as I've never tried it, but I know it's possible.
set up some sort of connection between the two of you, one of you as the 'server' ( VPN? or just over TCP/IP?) and stream the movie, this would require much research into the how-tos and is quite technical I would imagine. ( plus - both of your internet connections would have to be fairly decent )

or much simpler.... both have a physical or digital copy of the movie with you, press play at the same time, and then use skype to see and talk?


----------

